# Our pig set up



## Jayzandra (May 30, 2016)

Hi,  I just wanted to show you guys our pig set up. We live in the Mojave Desert, and it can get really hot, so I will go out and hose them off in their shaded area (keeps them from using the bathroom in the mud) a couple times on the hottest days. They are digging a hole under the water nipples so we're going to fill the hole with some large rocks. We don't want a stinky wallow. The pen is 100x50ft and I have found that with this much space they don't smell at all. We have the big intact hog, 2 sows and a castrated hog to be slaughtered. We used concrete mesh from Home Depot for the pen and put a strand of hot wire along the bottom so they won't dig out. We are going to divide the pen for breeding. We also are going to build a pen identical right next to it. That's going to be our garden and the pigs will winter in it, rooting up all the dead plants. Then in the spring they'll go back over here and we'll replant.

never mind the goat. She's my little tag along.


----------



## Latestarter (May 30, 2016)

Looks like they have plenty of space. They look happy and healthy. You goat looks like a sweetie.   It's good to have a tag along.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 30, 2016)

Nice looking pigs, and we've met your little tag-a-long in your other posting!  She's a cutie!


----------



## Jayzandra (May 30, 2016)

Thanks! I just love her to death. She is, by far, my favorite animal. LOL


----------



## Ferguson K (May 30, 2016)

Nice set up!


----------



## micah wotring (May 31, 2016)

They look happy!!


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2016)

Good set up! I wintered pigs in my garden spot. We just moved and our soil is pure sand. The pigs helped a lot!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 31, 2016)

looks awesome


----------

